# Easy plants for cichlid tank?



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I think my tank is a little boring looking with just sand and rock, and would like to add some sort of plant. I have a planted tank so do have experience, but dont want to have to go with an upgraded light fixture. Are there any plants that will grow, and not be eaten in a basic set up? And yes, I will be changing to a black background in the future.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Personally, I think that tank would look fine with just the change of background...but if you really want to use plants, I believe plants like Java Fern and Anubias are your best bets.

Check out this link from the articles section.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/plants_101.php

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/a ... ts_pt1.php

I believe some of these don't even require a whole lot of light. Hope this helps.


----------



## doxiegirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I had good luck with onion plants- they have thick grass-like leaves and grew all the way to the top of my 24" tall tank. But one day the fish decided to eat them down to nubs. It was sad, and when the bulbs begin to rot they stink!!! I also tried java fern and anubias without much long term luck- so I left the plants out of my mbuna tank and started a couple SA planted tanks.


----------



## FishFlake (Mar 7, 2010)

DavidH said:


> if you really want to use plants, I believe plants like Java Fern and Anubias are your best bets.


I agree, and would add that there are several kinds of anubias. They don't all look the same. Also, I would rearrange the rocks to make it less centered and symmetrical. That's my preference. Not a "rule".

What fish will you be stocking?


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

What kind of lights are you running? If you have too much light you'll end up with your plants coverd in algae without co2.

For my low light low tech I found either a single bulb or double bulb florecent will do the trick. How much light depends on the size of the tank. I've grown anubias in very low light. They grow really slow too much light and they get coverd in algae. Ditch the background and just paint the back of your tank black.

Heres a list of low light plants.

Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus
Windelov Java Fern, Windelov Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'
Narrow Leaf Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus v. 'narrow leaf'
Java Moss - Vesicularia dubyana
Green Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma
*Sunset Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
Ceylon Hygro - Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'
Rotala Rotundifolia - Rotala rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia sp. Green - Rotala rotundifolia sp. 'Green'
Rotala Indica - Rotala indica
Hornwort - Ceratophylum demersum
Parrots Feather - Myriophyllum aquaticum
Moneywort, Water Hyssop - Bocapa monnieri
Brazilian Pennywort, Pennywort - Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Crypt Wendtii - Cryptocoryne wendtii
Crypt Balansae - Cryptocoryne Balansae
Pygmy Crypt - Cryptocoryne pygmaea
Guppy Grass - Najas guadalupensis
Anubias barteri - Anubias barteri v. barteri
Anubias barteri 'marble' - Anubias barteri 'marble'
Anubias barteri v. 'glabra' - Anubias barteri v. 'glabra'
Anubias nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana'
Coffee leaf anubias - Anubias barteri v. 'coffeefolia'
Crypt retrospiralis - Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Crypt spiralis - Cryptocoryne spiralis
Golden nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana golden'
Narrow leaf nana - Anubias barteri v. 'nana narrow leaf'
Petite nana - Anubias barteri v. nana 'petite'
Philippine Java Fern - Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
Red Java fern - Microsorum pteropus "red"
Crypt Becketii - Cryptcoryne becketii
Pelia - Monosolenium tenerum
Waterwheel Plant - Aldrovanda vesiculosa
Bacopa - Bacopa caroliniana
African Water Fern - Bolbitis heudelotii
Hornwort - Ceratophyllum submersum


----------

